# Looking for Acton Ben Dino



## only_me (20 February 2011)

Was wondering if anyone knows how Acton Ben Dino (aka Dino) is doing?
He was sold to England easter 2010 and I was wondering how he is getting on, as I owned him from when he was 5 until I sold him when he was 9 years old. 
He would be 13 now, and very white! 

This is him when I had him






and I believe he has gone very white! He is 148cm gelding btw 

Anyone know of him and or how he is doing? All information greatly recieved!


----------



## cally6008 (20 February 2011)

Message sent to you


----------



## Cuffey (20 February 2011)

http://www.britisheventing.com/asp-net/Events/Results.aspx?HorseId=93082&section=200


----------



## cally6008 (22 February 2011)

Contact has been made, just waiting to see if she would like to be in touch with you


----------



## only_me (22 February 2011)

Thanks 

Tell her not to worry if she dosent want to get in touch, just wondered how he was getting on


----------



## cally6008 (22 February 2011)

Send me your email address  I'll send it on for you as Michelle was only rider but is sure owner would love to be in touch


----------



## ruffandtumble (19 January 2014)

I think i now own the Dino you are talking about. We brought him from the Ryder family. He is the best jumper ever, and as you said now very white. He is about 14/15 and doing really well.

If you send me you email i can send you some pictures!


----------

